# Little Boy Gets His White Belt



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 10, 2015)

:lofl:


That's so cute!

It's also why I stopped teaching kids.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 10, 2015)

I love this. So darn cute and tries so hard to please master.


----------



## Lara (Aug 13, 2015)

Now let's hear it for the sweet and demure little girls….


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 13, 2015)

Is that a real sword she has?   :eewwk:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Shirley (Aug 13, 2015)

Hilarious!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 13, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Is that a real sword she has?   :eewwk:



I doubt it - the way she flings it around her neck it's more likely a demo sword, child-sized and unsharpened.


----------

